# Saving PS pictures to disc for clients?



## SAJERA (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am wanting to know what would be the best way to save Photoshop pictures to disc, so that clients can pint them when ever they want? I know JPEG is the format for most machines but, would you save a disc of originals AND one for the edited pictures? also on the edited would you resize them? or keep them original size? thank you to anyone who can answer these :hail:


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, you need to figure out a work flow and file system that works for you.  
For many, it involves saving the original files and backing them up somewhere...maybe disks or on additional hard drives.
Then you go ahead and edit the files, probably saving them separately from the originals.  Use a lossless format like PSD or TIFF. 

Then when it the editing is done, you should save a copy for the client.  This should probably be JPEG.

If you are giving them files to make their own prints (selling the reproduction rights) then you should probably give them full size images.

If you are just giving them the files to look over, then you could resize them.  

There are a lot of 'could' and 'should' but there really isn't a set way of doing any of this.  You need to find out what works for you.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 16, 2008)

Why give them the originals _and_ the processed ones? why not just give them the processed images as compressed jpegs? That's what I do.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't give them the PSd files.  Most clients won't be able to do anything with them anyway.  I know the clients I've had would just get downright confused about what these files are.

If they pay for full-res pictures, I give them the 3900x2600 processed Jpegs at minimal compression. It's perfect quality for printing.


----------



## SAJERA (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the reply. I now have a better know how thanks to all of you  hmmmm I am going to love this site


----------



## SAJERA (Jun 22, 2008)

What compression should I
 save the Jpegs at? You say Minimal? as in the lowest i can go? or is there a certain one?


----------



## StillImage (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you giving them for them to print? For print purposes you really don't want to give minimal. And what print size do they expect to print? Because image size and compression quality will have an effect on the final print quality.


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 23, 2008)

When he says to save them with minimal compression, it means saving it at the highest quality...which would be 12. This way you have less compression, and less info is destroyed.


----------

